# Blue Moon Raceway 1/43



## CWPW (Sep 26, 2015)

Wanted to share day one hour one of what I hope to make a cool 1/43 setup for me and my sons. I have always played in HO scale but a few years back I sold it all and have been bummed ever since. This time I plan on a full display that will be more about how much Carrera Go track I can fit on a couple sheets of plywood. But I want it to look sharp. ˆt will take awhile to gather up a few sets but you have to start somewhere.


Bone


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

If you've been bummed ever since, maybe you should get back into ho. Pretty sure this 1/43 stuff isn't gonna scratch where it itches... Just a thought


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

CWPW said:


> Wanted to share day one hour one of what I hope to make a cool 1/43 setup for me and my sons. I have always played in HO scale but a few years back I sold it all and have been bummed ever since. This time I plan on a full display that will be more about how much Carrera Go track I can fit on a couple sheets of plywood. But I want it to look sharp. ˆt will take awhile to gather up a few sets but you have to start somewhere.
> 
> 
> Bone


You can get 1/32 tracks on Ebay Cheap (Eldon's my preference)
the 1/43 cars work just fine. bigger track (wider)
that's what I use for 1/32 & 1/43..:thumbsup: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

